
Hacker League Acquired by Intel for Undisclosed Amount - mattdotc
http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/03/hacker-league-mashery-intel/
======
theyCallMeSwift
For those interested, here are some other posts about the acquisition:

\- [http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/12/03/intels-mashery-
acqu...](http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/12/03/intels-mashery-acquires-
hackathon-management-platform-hacker-league/?fromcat=all)

\- [http://pando.com/2013/12/03/new-yorks-hackathon-superhero-
se...](http://pando.com/2013/12/03/new-yorks-hackathon-superhero-sells-his-
hackathon-hack-to-intel/)

\- [http://masherydev.tumblr.com/post/68875086630/hacker-
league-...](http://masherydev.tumblr.com/post/68875086630/hacker-league-is-
joining-the-mashery-family)

\- [http://www.mashery.com/blog/expanding-our-commitment-
develop...](http://www.mashery.com/blog/expanding-our-commitment-developers)

------
frankdenbow
Whoa thats awesome. I wonder how many devs were on Hacker league?

~~~
grardb
Just three.
[https://www.hackerleague.org/about](https://www.hackerleague.org/about)

